# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  الميراث

## محمد عادل رأفت

الميراث المقدمة الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا ، من يهده الله فهو المهتدي ، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.
وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله فهو وحده لا شريك له ، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله ، بلغ الرسالة ، وأدى الأمانة ، ونصح ألأمه ، وتركها على المحجة البيضاء ، ليلها كنهارها ، لا يزيغ عنها إلا هالك ، فصلوات الله وسلامه عليه وعلى آله وصحبة ومن دعا بدعوته إلى يوم الدين .

أصحاب الفروض من الرجال الوارثون من الرجال والمجتمع على إرثهم عشرة ، وهم : الابن ، وأبن الابن وإن نزل ، والأب ، والجد وإن علا ، والأخ سواء كان شقيقا ، أو لأب ، أو لأم ، فإن القرآن الكريم نزل بتوريثهم مطلقا وإن اختلف القدر الموروث باختلاف جهاتهم ، وأبن الأخ المدلي إلى الميت بالأب مع الأم أو بالأب وحده ، والعم من الأب وأبن العم من الأب سواء كان من الأب مع الأم أو الأب وحده ، والزوج ، والمعتق ، والمراد بالمعتق : من له الولاء من المعتق وعصبة المعصبين بأنفسهم.
واصحاب الفروض من هؤلاء الرجال أربعة وهم : الزوج ، والأب ، والجد ، والأخ لأم . هذا وينقسم هذا إلى أربعة أقسام:-
القسم الأول ميراث الزوج والزوج من الورثة الذين لا يرثون إلا بافرض فقط ، وله حالتان :
الحالة الأولى : أن يرث نصف التركه إذا لم يكن لزوجته فرع وارث أي : لا يكون لها أبن ولا بنت وإن نزل ولا بنت ولا بنت أبن وإن نزل أبوها سواء كان الأبناء من زوجها المتوفى أو من غيره ، فإن كان لها فرع غير وارث فوجوده سواء كبنت البنت ، وبنت أبن البنت لأنهما قرابة رحمية ، والدليل على توريثه ما جاء في الكتاب والإجماع .
فالكتاب : قال تعالى { ولكم نصف ما ترك أزواجكم إن لم يكن لهن ولد }. والولد في الآية الكريمة يشمل الابن والبنت كما يشمل أولاد الابن ، بوضع اللغة العربية التي نزل بها القرآن الكريم.
والإجماع : فقد أجمع علماء الشريعة الإسلامية على توريه النصف إن لم يكن فرع وارث .
الحالة الثانية : أن يأخذ ربع جميع التركة إذا كان لزوجته فرع وارث بإن يكون لها أبن أو أبن أبن وإن نزل أبوه ، أو بنت أو بنت أبن وإن نزل أبوها . والدليل على ذلك شيئان:
الأول: قوله تعالى : { فإن كان لهن ولد فلكم الربع مما تركن } 
الثاني : الإجماع : فقد أجمع علماء الشريعة على ذلك ، والزوج لا يحجب أحدا من الورثة ، ولا يحجب بأحد حجب حرمان ، بل يحجب حجب نقصان من النصف إلى الربع عند وجود الولد كما ذكرنا.
*مسائل :*
المسألة الأولى  : ماتت عن زوج ، وأخوين شقيقين ، وأخت شقيقة.
للزوج النصف لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث ، وللأخوين والأخت الأشقاء الباقي يقتسمون باقي التركة للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين . وعندئذ تصح المسألة من عشرة أسهم ، للزوج منها خمسة ، وللأخت الشقيقة سهم واحد ، ولكل واحد من الأخوة سهمان.

المسألة الثانية : ماتت عن زوج وأبن:
يأخذ الزوج الربع لوجود الفرع الوارث ، والباقي للابن ، وتصح المسألة من أربعة أسهم ، للزوج منها سهم واحد وللابن ثلاثة أسهم.
المسألة الثالثة: ماتت عن وزج ، بنت بنت.
وفي هذه المسألة يرث الزوج النصف لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث ، ولا يمنعه من أخذه النصف وجود بنت البنت ، لأنها ، وأن كانت فرعا ووارثة إلا أنها لم ترث بطريق الفرض أو التعصيب ، وإنما ورث بطريق ذوي الأرحام.
المسألة الرابعة: ماتت عن زوج ، وبنت.
للزوج الربع لوجود الفرع الوارث وهي البنت ، وللبنت النصف ، فتكون المسألة من أربعة للزوج سهم واحد ، ويبقى للبنت سهمان ، وعندئذ نرد الباقي للبنت فقط ، لأن الزوجين لا ير عليهما .
المسألة الخامسة : ماتت عن زوج ، أخت لأب.
للزوج النصف لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث ، وللأخت لأب النصف ، فتكون المسألة من أثنين للزوج سهم واحد ، وللأخت السهم الآخر .
المسألة السادسة : ماتت عن زوج ، أب .
للزوج النصف لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث ، والباقي للأب تعصيباُ ، لأنه أولى رجل ذكر بعد أصحاب الفروض.
المسألة السابعة: ماتت عن زوج ، وأخت شقيقة.
للزوج النصف لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث ، والأخت الشقيقة النصف لعدم وجود من يعصبها أو يحجبها ، وتكون المسألة من أثنين ، للزوج سهم واحد ، والأخت السهم الآخر .
وعن زيد بن ثابت أنه سئل عن زوج ، وأخت لأبوين ، فأعطى الزوج النصف ، والأخت النصف ، وقال حضرت رسول الله (صلى الله علية وسلم ) قضى بذلك .

المسألة الثامنة: ماتت عن زوج ، وأم ، وأختين شقيقتين ، وأختين لأم.
للزوج النصف لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث ، وللأم السدس لوجود الأخوات الشقيقين والأخوات الشقيقين الثلثان ، وللأختين لأم الثلث ، فتكون المسألة من ستة ، وتعول إلى عشرة ، وعندئذ يأخذ الزوج ثلاثة أسهم من عشرة ، والأم واحد من عشرة ، والشيقان أربعة أسهم من عشرة ، والأخوة لأم سهمان من عشرة.
المسألة التاسعة : ماتت عن زوج ، وأبن أبن.
للزوج الربع لوجود الفرع الوارث ، والباقي لأبن الابن تعصيبا وتكون المسألة من أربعة ، للزوج سهم واحد ، وثلاثة أسهم لأبن الابن.
المسألة العاشرة : ماتت عن زوج ، وأبن قاتل ، وأخ شقيق.
للزوج النصف لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث لأن الابن محروم بسبب قتله لأمه ، فكأنه غير موجود ، والأخ الشقيق يأخذ الباقي تعصبا ، وتكون المسألة من أثنين ، للزوج سهم واحد ، والسهم الثاني للأخ الشقيق.

----------


## محمد عادل رأفت

القسم الثاني ميراث الأب ويرث الأب أحيانا بالفرض وحده ، ويرث أحيانا بالعصبية وحدها ، ويرث أحيانا بالفرض والعصبة جميعا ، فهذه ثلاث حالات أجمع عليها الأئمة الأربعة وأصحابهم.
الحالة الأولى:
أن يرث بالفرض المطلق وهو السدس : أي الخالص عن التعصب أي بالفرض وحده ، وذلك فيما إذا كان لابنه المتوفى ابن أو ابن ابن وإن نزل ، ولا فرق بين أن يكون مع الابن أو ابن ابن وارث آخر ، أو أن لا يكون ، وإذا كان مع الابن أو ابن الابن وارث آخر فلا فرق بين أن يكون هذا الوارث من بنات الميت أو بنات أبنتاه وأن لا يكون . والدليل على توريثه هذه الحالة قوله تعالى : { ولا بويه لكل واحد منهما السدس مما ترك إن كان له ولد } 
الحالة الثانية :
أن يرث بالتعصب المحض ، وهذه الحالة مع غير الولد ، فيأخذ المال أن انفرد ، وإن كان معه وارث صاحب فرض كزوج أو أم أو جده فلذي الفرض فرضه ، وباقي المال له ، وإن لم يكن معه وارث أصلا أخذ جميع التركه والدليل على هذه الحالة قولة الله تعالى { فإن لم يكن له ولد وورثه أبواه فلأمه الثلث } فأضاف الميراث إليهما ، ثم جعل للأم الثلث ، فكان الباقي للأب ، والذي يأخذ الباقي بعد أصحاب الفرض المقدرة هو الوارث بالعصوبه . ثم قال : { فإن كان له أخوة فلأمه السدس } للأم مع الأخوة السدس ، ولم يقطع إضافة الميراث إلى الأبوين ، ولا ذكر للأخوة ميراثاً فكان الباقي كله للأب.
الحالة الثالثة.
أن يرث بالفرض والتعصب معا ، وهذه الحالة تكون مع إناث الولد ، أو إناث ولد الابن فله السدس لقوله تعالى : { فلكل واحد منهما السدس مما ترك إن كان له ولد} 
ولهذا كان للأب السدس مع البنت بالإجماع ، ثم يأخذ ما بقى بالتعصب ، لما روي أبن عباس قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ألحقوا الفرائض بأهليها ، فما بقى فهو لأولى رجل ذكر"والأب أولى رجل بعد الابن وابن الابن ، واجمع أهل العلم على هذا كله ، وليس في حالات الأب اختلاف بين العلماء.


المسائل .
*1-ماتت عن أب ، وزوج ، وأبن* 

للأب السدس بالفرض المطلق لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر ، وللزوج الربع لوجود الفرع الوارث ، وللابن الباقي لأنه أولى رجل ذكر ، وتكون المسألة من أثنتي عشرة سهما ، للأب سهمان ، وللزوج ثلاثة ، وسبعة للابن .
  2-*ماتت عن زوج ، وأب ، وبنت* :
للزوج الربع لوجود الفرع الوارث ، وللأب السدس بالفرض ويأخذ الباقي تعصيبا لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث ، وللبنت النصف ، وتكون المسألة من أثني عشر سهما ، للزوج ثلاثة ، وللأب سهمان فرضا وللبنت ستة أسهم ويبقى سهم واحد فيعطى لأولى رجل ذكر ، وفي هذه المسألة هو الأب فيكون له ثلاثة أسهم : اثنان فرضا وسهم تعصبياً 
  3-*مات عن أب ، وزوجة ، وابن* :
للأب السدس بالفرض المطلق لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر ، وللزوجة الثمن لوجود الفرع الوارث ، والباقي للابن تعصيبا ، فتكون المسألة من أربع وعشرين سهما ، أربعة للأب ، وثلاثة للزوجة ، والباقي سبعة عشر سهما للابن .
  4-*مات عن أب ، وزوجة ، وأبن ، وبنت*.
للأب السدس بالفرض المطلق لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر والمؤنث ، وللزوجة الثمن لوجود الفرع الوارث ، والابن يعصب أخته ويأخذان باقي التركة تعصيبا ، وتكون المسألة من أربع وعشرين سهما ،للأب منها أربعة أسهم ، وللزوجة ثلاثة أسهم ، وللابن والبنت الباقي سبعة عشر سهما ، وعندئذ تصحح المسألة من سبعة وعشرين ، لأن السبعة عشر لا تقسم على الابن والبنت بدون كسر ، فنضرب أصل المسألة بثلاثة ( أي للبنت سهم وللابن سهمان) فتصبح من أثنين وسبعين سهماً.
  5-*مات عن أب ، وبنتين ، وزوجة*:
للأب السدس فرضا ، وللبنتين الثلثان ، وللزوجة الثمن ، وتكون المسألة من أربع وعشرين ، للأب منها أربعة أسهم فرضا ، وللبنتين ست عشر سهما ، وللزوجة ثلاثة أسهم واحد فيعطى للأب تعصيبا لأنة أولى رجل ذكر .
  6-*مات عن أب ، وبنت ابن ، وزوجة*:
للأب السدس لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث ، ولبنت الابن النصف لعدم وجود غيرها من البنات ، وللزوجة الثمن لوجود الفرع الوارث ، وتكون المسألة من أربع وعشرين ، للأب منها أربعة اسهم ، ولبنت الابن النصف اثنا عشر سهما ، وللزوجة ثلاثة اسهم ، ويبقى خمسة اسهم فتعطى للأب تعصبا لأنه أولى رجل ذكر.
  7-*مات عن أب*.
التركة جميعها تكون للأب ، لأنه العصبة الوحية في المسألة فيأخذها تعصيباً.

----------


## محمد عادل رأفت

القسم الثالث  ميراث الجد الجد الصحيح ، إما أن يكون معه إخوة وأخوات ، أشقاء أو لأب ، وإما أن لا يكون معه أحد من هؤلاء .
فإن لم يكن مع الجد الإخوة والأخوات ، فإن الجد يكون له ثلاث حالات كالأب تماما، وهي الحالات التي ذكرناها في ميراث الأب وهي .
الحالة الأولى :
أن ياخذ السدس بالفرض المطلق إذا كان للميت فرع وارث مذكر ، لأن الفرع المذكر يكون هو العصبة ، لأنه أولى رجل ذكر وأقرب رجل إلى الميت ، فلا يأخذ الجد إلا الفرض وهو السدس .
الحالة الثانية :
أن يرث بالعصوبة وحدها إن لم يكن للميت بين الورثة فرع وارث أصلا لا مذكر ولا مؤنث ، وفي هذه الحالة يكون الجد أولى رجل ذكر فيأخذ الباقي لكونه عصبة.
الحالة الثالثة.
أن يأخذ السدس فرضا يوأخذ الباقي تعصبا ، وذلك إذا كان هناك فرع وارث مؤنث ، فيأخذ السدس باعتباره صاحب فرض مع الفرع المؤنث ، ويأخذ الباقي باعتباره أولى رجل ذكر .
والأصل الذي ثبت به ميراثه في هذه الأحوال الكتاب ، والسنة والإجماع.
فمن الكتاب قوله تعالى : { ولأبويه لكل واحد منهما السدس مما ترك إن كان له ولد فإن لم يكن له ولد ، وورثه أبواه فلأمه الثلث} ......فقد أضاف الميراث في الفرض للأم وهو الثلث وترك الأب بدون فرض ، فدل أن الأب له اباقي تعصبا.
وقول النبي ( صلي الله علية وسلم ) " ألحقوا الفرائض بأهلها ، فما بقى فلأولى رجل ذكر"
وقد يسمي الجد أبا مجازا ، وقد ورد إطلاق لفظ الأب عليه في آيات غير قليلة ، ومن هذه الآيات قوله تعالى { يا بين آدم خذوا زينتكم عند كل مسجد ، وكلوا واشربوا ولا تسرفوا إنه لا يحب المسرفين } ومعلوم أن سيدنا آدم عليه السلام ليس أبا حقا مباشرا لأي واحد منا ، لأنه الجد الأعلى . ومنها قولة تعالى حكاية عن يوسف { واتبعت ملة آبائي إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب } ومعلوم أن يوسف أبن يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم فإسحاق وإبراهيم جدان ليوسف عليه السلام ، ومع ذلك سمى كلا منهما أبا.
ومن أسنة : فما رواه عمران بن حصين " أن رجلا أتى النبي ( صلي الله علية وسلم ) فقال : إن ابن ابني ما ت فمالي من يرانه ؟ قال : لك السدس"
وعن الحسن أن عمر سأل عن فريضة رسول الله في الجد ، فقال معقل بن يسار المزني فقال : قضى فيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال : قال ماذا ؟ قال السدس .

وأما الإجماع : فقد أجمع فقهاء الصحابة ومن بعدهم على أن الجد يرث عند عدم وجود الأب ، ولا نعرف في ذلك خلافا.
هذه أحوال الجد الثلاث إذا لم يكن معه إخوة أشقاء ، أو لأب ذكورا ، كانوا أو إناثا ، وهي حالات متفق عليها عند الفقهاء ونزيد هنا حالة رابعة ومحلها في الحجب.
الحالة الرابعة:
لا يرث الجد مع وجود الأب تمشيا مع القاعدة العامة . ( من أدلى إلى الميت بواسطة لايرث مع وجود تلك الواسطة)
أما حالات الجد التي يختلف فيها الجد عن الأب فهي خمسة: 
الحالة الأولى:
الأب لا يحجب عن الميراث أبدا إلا إذا وجد مانع من موانع الميراث ، أما الجد ، فإنه يحجب عن الميراث بالأب حجب حرمان ن فلا يرث مع وجود الأب ،ويحجب الجد البعيد بالجد القريب تمشيا مع القاعدة ( من أدلى إلى الميت بواسطة لا يرث مع وجود تلك الواسطة)
الحالة الثانية :
أن الأب يحجب أن نفسه عن الميراث ، ولا يحجبها الجد بل ترث معه إجماعا ، والجدة الأبوية لا ترث مع وجود الأب ، لأنها تدلى إلى الميت وتنتسب إليه بواسطة الأب ، وأما الجد فترث معه أم الأب ، لأنها تدلى إلى الميت وتنتسب إليه بواسطة الأب ، وأما الجد فترث معه أم الأب ، لأنها زوجته ، وكذا أم أم الأب لأنها أم زوجته ، فهما لا تدليان إلى الميت بواسطة ، بخلاف أم أبي الأب فلا ترث مع الجد لإدلائها به إلى الميت والقاعدة التي تبين لنا ميراث الجد مع الجدة هي ( كل جدة تنتسب إلى الميت بواسطة لا ترث معه)
الحالة الثالثة:
أجمع الفقهاء أن الأب مع الفرع المؤنث يرث السدس فرضا وما بقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصبا . وختلفوا في الجد ، فمنهم من قال : هو كالأب في الجمع بين الإرث بالفرض والإرث بالعصوبة . ومنهم من قال : بل يرث الجد حينئذ بالعصوبة وحدها.
الحالة الرابعة:
أجمع فقهاء المسلمين أن الأب يحجب الأخوة والأخوات من أية جهة كانوا ، وأما الجد فإنه يحجب الأخوة والأخوات لأم بالإجماع ، أما الأخوة والأخوات الأشقاء ، أو لأب فإن الفقهاء قد اختلفوا في ميراثه معهم ، فقال أبو حنيفة وقوم : نعم يحجبهم ، وقال الأئمة الثلاثة لا يحجبهم.
الحالة الخامسة:
أجمع الأئمة الأربعة على أن الأب يحجب الأم من ثلث التركة إلى ثلث الباقي في المسألتين الغراويتين ، وأن الجد لا يحجبها إلى ذلك ، ولا يبالي الجد بان نصيبها أكثر أو قريب من نصيبه ، لعدم تساويهما في القرابة إلى الميت ، لأن الأم إلى الميت من الجد . والمسألتان الغراويتان هما ( أب ، أم ، زوج ) و ( أب ، أم ، زوجة ) فإن الأم في هاتين المسألتين تأخذ ثلث الباقي بعد نصيب أحد الزوجين لا ثلث كل التركة ، لكي لا تستحق الأم أكثر مما يستحقه الأب أو قريبا منه.

----------


## محمد عادل رأفت

مشابهة الجد للأب: والجد يشبه الأب بالأمور التالية:  1-أن الجد يشبه الأب في حجب أولاد الأم.
  2-إذا زوج الجد الصغير أو الصغيرة لم يكن لهما خيار إذا بلغا.
  3-لا ولاية للأخ في النكاح مع قيام الجد في ظاهر الرواية كالأب.
  4-لا يقتل الجد بولد الولد.
  5-تحريم زواج الجد وحفيده في منكوحة كل واحد منهما بعد وفاته أو طلاقه.
  6-عدم قبول الشهادة من كل واحد إلى الآخر.
  7-في صحة استيلاد الجد مع عدم الأب
  8-لا يجوز دفع الزكاة إليه.
  9-حق الولاية على أبن الابن بالنفس والمال.

----------


## محمد عادل رأفت

مشابهة الجد للأخ. والجد يشبه الأخ في الأمور التالية:  1-أن الجد بشبه الأخ في أنه إذا كان للصغير جد وأم كانت النفقة عليهما أثلاثا كم هي في الميراث على الأخ والأم.
  2-عدم فرض النفقة على الجد المعسر
  3-عدم وجوب صدقة الفطر للصغير على الجد.
  4-لا يصير الصغير مسلما بإسلام الجد.

ميراث الجد مع الأخوة:
ميراث الجد مع الأخوة أمر مختلف فيه بين الصحابة حتى إن لخليفة عمر بن الخطاب قال فيه وهو يخطب على المنبر (.........وثلاث أيها الناس وددت أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ) لم يفارقنا حتى يعهد إلينا فيهن عهد أنتهي إليه الكلالة ، والجد ، وأبواب من أبواب الربا)

وأخرج البخاري ومسلم وأبن حنبل وغيرهم عن الحسن البصري أن عمر سأل عن فريضة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الجد ، فقام معقل بن يسار المزني فقال : قضى فيها رسول الله صلى لله عليه وسلم ، قال : ماذا ؟ قال : السدس ، قال مع من ؟ قال : لا أدري ، قال : لا دريت فما تغنى إذن.
ويذكر البيهقي أن الذي دفع عمر رضي الله عنه للاستشارة في هذه المسألة أنه كان أول جد ورث في الإسلام حين مات أبن أبن له ، ويذكر البيهقي أيضا أن عمر كان يكره الكلام في ميراث الجد ، فلما صار عمر جداً قال : هذا أمر قد وقع لا بد للناس من معرفته ، ثم أخذ يستشير فقهاء الصحابة.

----------


## محمد عادل رأفت

القسم الرابع ميراث أولاد الأم 
وهم إخوة المتوفى من أمه ، ويسمون ( بنى الأخياف ) ولا يرثون إلا بالفرض ، ولا يكونون من العصبة أبدا ، وقد ثبت ميراثهم ومقداره بنص القرآن الكريم فقال تعالى : { وإن كان رجل يورث كلالة أو أمراة وله أخ أو أخت فلكل واحد منهما السدس ، فإن كانوا أكثر من ذلك فم شركاء في الثلث } والآية الثانية : { يستفتونك قل الله يفتيكم في الكلالة } 

وقد اختلف المفسرون وأهل اللغة اختلافا كثيرا في معنى ( الكلالة ) ولكن معظم الصحابة رضوان الله تعالى عليهم – فسروا الكلالة بأنها ( من لا ولد له ولا والد ) وهو قول أبي بكر الصديق ، وإحدى الروايتين عن عمر ، وعلى ، وزيد ، وأبن مسعود وهو قول من ليس ورثته ولد ولا والد ، أي أن الوارثين له غير فروعه ولا أصوله ، والذين يرثونه هي الجهة الضعيفة.
والمراد بالكلالة هنا هو ما فسره الرسول ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) فقد جاء في سنن أبي داود : عن البراء بن عازب قال : جاء رجل إلى النبي ( صلى الله عليه وسلم) فقال يا رسول الله ، يستفتونك في الكلالة : فما الكلالة ؟ قال : " تجزئك آية الصيف " فقلت لأبي إسحاق : هو من مات ولم يدع ولدا ولا والدا ؟ قال : كذلك ظنوا أنه كذلك.
ووردت الكلالة – كم ذكرنا سابقا – في آيتين : إحداهما { وإن كان رجل .....} والثانية في آخر سورة النساء { يستفتونك} فأما الأولى : فهي التي لا ولد فيها ولا والد وفيها إخوة لأم ، وأما التي في آخر سورة النساء : فهي التي لا ولد ذكرا فيها ، وهم إخوة لأب وأم أو إخوة لأب أو أخوات لأب وأم وجدّ فجاءت هذه الآية لبيان حال الإخوة من الأم ، وجاءت في آخر سورة النساء لبيان إخوة الأعيان والعلات حتى يقع البيان بجميع الأقسام ، ولو شاء ربك لجمعه وشرحه.
والمراد بهذه الآية الأخ ، والأخت من الأم بإجماع أهل العلم ، وفي قراءة سعد بن أبي وقاص : (وله أخ ، أو أخت من أم )
ويدل أيضا على أن المراد بالآية الإخوة لأم ، أن الإخوة الأشقاء لا يرثون إلا بالتعصب ، والأخوات الأشقاء أو لأب يرثن بالفرض والتعصب أما هنا فقد أقتصر على الإرث بالفرض فقط ، فدل على أن المرادهم الإخوة لأم .
وروى معدان بن أبي طلحة قال : خطب عمر بن الخطاب يوم الجمعة فقال : إني لا أدع بعدي شيئاً هو أهم عندي من الكلالة . وفي رواية : أهم عندي من الجدّ والكلالة ، وما راجعت رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم في شيء ما راجعته في الكلالة ، وما أغلظ لي في شيء ما أغلظ لي فيها حتى طعن بإصبعه في صدري ، وقال : يا عمر ، أما تكفيك آية الصيف ،- يعني الآية التي في آخر سورة النساء – قال وإن أعش أقض فيها بقضية يقضي بها من يقرأ القرآن ومن لا يقرأ القرآن 
وروى أن أبن عمر رضي رضى الله عنه قال لحفصه رضي الله عنها : متى وجدت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم طبية نفس فسليه عن الكلالة ، فلبس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثيابه يوما ليخرج فقالت حفصة : أخبرني عن الكلالة يا رسول الله ؛ فقال عليه السلام : أبوك أمرك بذلك ما أراه يعرف الكلالة ، فكان عمر رضي الله عنه يقول : ما أراني أعرف الكلالة بعد ما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: فيما قال .

----------


## محمد عادل رأفت

أما حالاتهم في الميراث فهي ثلاث حالات.

الأولى:
أن يكون للواحد منهم السدس من التركة فرضا سواء ذكرا أو أنثى ، وذلك عند عدم الفرع الوارث ذكرا كان أو أنثى ، وعند وجود الأصل الوارث المذكر كالأب والجد وإن علا . والدليل على ذلك قول الله تعالى : { وإن كان رجل يورث كلالة أو امرأة وله أخ أو أخت فلكل واحد منهما السدس}
الثانية :
أن يكون فرضهم الثلث للاثنين من الإخوة والأخوات لأم فصاعدا، سواء أكانوا رجالا أم كانوا رجالا ونساء ، ويتقاسمون الثلث مهما كان عددهم بغير تفرقه بين الرجل والأنثى ، فتأخذ الأنثى من ولد الأم ، مثل ما يأخذ الرجل ، والدليل على ذلك قول الله تبارك على ذلك قول الله تبارك وتعالى : { فإن كانوا أكثر من ذلك فهم شركاء الثلث}

ووجه التسوية بين الأخ والأخت لأم أنهما جميعا قد اشتركا في العلة الضعيفة التي توريثهما – وهي كونهما يدليان إلى الميت بالرحم – فلم يكن بد من التسوية بينهما مع أن أساس باب الميراث أن الأنثى تأخذ نصف الذكر الذي من درجتها.
الثالثة:
أنهم يحجبون من الميراث حجب حرمان بنوعين من الورثة:
الأول: فرع الميت الوارث، سواء أكان ذكرا أن أنثى كالأبن أو أبن ابن والبنت وبنت ابن.
الثاني : الأصل المذكر الوارث كالأب أو أبي الأب.
أما الأصل المؤنث كالأم فإنه لا يحجب الإخوة لأم ، بل يرثون معها ، ويحجبونها أيضا حجب نقصان إذا تعددوا من الثلث إلى السدس ، والله أعلم.

*المسائل.*
نصف للزوج 3
سدس للأم 1
   1
ــــــــ أخوين لأم 2
  3

أخوين شقيقين 
وفي هذه المسألة نشرك الإخوة لأم والإخوة الأشقاء في الثلث ، وهي المسألة المشتركة والحمارية ، لأن الإخوة الأشقاء سألوا عمر رضي الله عنه عن هذه المسألة فأفتى بنفي التشريك فقالوا : هب أن أبانا كان حمارا ألسنا من أم واحدة ؟ فقال عمر رضي الله عنه : صدقتم ، ورجع إلى القول بالتشريك . وفي رواية : هب أنا أباهم كان حجراً في اليم ، اليست أمهم واحدة تشترك بينهم في الإرث.

----------


## رانيا المحامية

* موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*

----------

